# SNZ Northern 2017 (New Zealand)



## jbrungar (Jun 21, 2017)

The SNZ Northern 2017 will take place on July 23, 2017 in Palmerston North, New Zealand. Check out the SNZ Northern 2017 website for more information and registration.


----------



## tx789 (Jun 21, 2017)

Six events is so little. I have gotten used to having more. We have Square 1 and Megaminx so I'm happy.


----------



## jbrungar (Jun 21, 2017)

tx789 said:


> Six events is so little. I have gotten used to having more. We Square 1 and Megaminx so I'm happy.


There are some people's choice slots on the schedule which will be chosen based on what people choose from the possible events list.


----------



## tx789 (Jun 21, 2017)

jbrungar said:


> There are some people's choice slots on the schedule which will be chosen based on what people choose from the possible events list.



Didn't see that since you must of only host put up the schedule. I'd guess 2x2, Skewb and OH will be the people's choice but I could be wrong.


----------



## gavinz (Jun 27, 2017)

Sadly my parents say I can't go because I would arrive in Wellington too late at night and then having school the next day. Instead, I have to go to a swimming competition in Masterton because I can actually come back earlier.


----------



## cubing4nz (Jun 27, 2017)

Wish it was on a Saturday, it would be way more convenient for me. But I'm still going.


----------



## zosiah (Jul 19, 2017)

Guys, anyone going from Wellington? If so, what are your means of transport? Can I tag along? Only been in NZ for a week+ so still trying to figure things out haha


----------

